# Small batch pressure canning.



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I have a 16-quart pressure canner and it is fine for large batches of food, either pints or quarts.

However, I would like to pressure can small amounts at a time and I am wondering why I could not get a 4-quart Presto to do this.

Is there some kind of technical reason for this? As long as it has the gauge, and holds the pints or half-pints, what would be wrong in using it as a pressure canner?


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Because it heats up too fast and cools down too fast for canning. The time it takes to do each is part of the safe processing time figured in. A cooker is only safe for cooking, not canning. That is why they call it a cooker. Unless it will hold at least 4 quart sized jars it is not safe to can it.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Lucy covered it well. You lose too much of the required processing time when using a small cooker, often as much as 20-40 mins., because the volume of the cooker heats up and cools down so fast. The guidelines say something to the effect that the "published processing times in the recipes would be invalid with a canner that holds less that 4 quart jars".

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/uga/using_press_canners.html


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

You don't have to fill your pressure canner with jars each time you use it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

You can use empty jars as spacers in the canner, or you can actually can water. I use a used lid with filtered water and can quart jars of water when I have an extra space or 2 in the canner. I figure if the lid doesn't seal, it's no big deal, as it's only water, and I haven't wasted a new lid. It gives me stored water that can be dumped and used if I need the canning jar for food. And it is sterile water, good for washing out wounds.


----------

